# General > PC & Console Gaming >  No Man's Sky?

## Rheghead

Is anyone playing NMS or given up on it?  Lots of players saying it has failed to deliver what it was meant to.  I agree but it has a certain appeal and still has me returning to it.

----------


## Alrock

You could always ask for a refund

----------


## Shaggy

Failed miserably, being slated worldwide. Steam and Amazon are offering full refunds now. It did indeed look promising and i was sorely tempted to buy but i held off as i always do now when buying a new game. see how the first few weeks go before i buy. I learned that many years ago with a couple of games that i wasted over £100 on for them to fail miserably and got no refund. Another was star wars which i am surprised is still going, even making it free to play now which of course then annoyed all the people who paid full price for it.

----------


## MetalMickey2018

I've not managed to get round to playing it yet. I will someday I hope. After the release there is a lot of negative feedback and rightly so, but with the updates and continued support from Hello Games I believe its worth playing now. The whole problem is the cost it takes to develop a game. Even small indie developers like Hello Games need to make the cash and they are all under pressure to release early before the game is finished and then patch it post  release. Off course people pre ordering games exacerbates the situation and some company's are just in it for the money and to satisfy shareholders rather than make good games. Then you have vaporware on kick-starter. Look at the budget of Star citizen. So much money being wasted. I think that hello games have done a remarkable job and we Brits should support indie developers more like hello games and the likes of David Braben of the elite dangerous. Not so sure about peter molenoux any more though as he just seems to mess up everything in recent years. Id love to see a modern populous remake kinda like gods was supposed to be but better and more  like the original. I've played a lot of open world type games and there just always seems to be some bug. Bethesda is probably the worst for buggy releases. Flying mammoths anyone? Also stupid things like the economy. 5 Gold for an apple . yet the farmers are all poverty stricken. Rain falling through roofs etc. Its the details like that which break immersion and spoil a great game for me. My advice is to always wait for the Game Of the Year edition or Platinum Edition or whatever it may be after the software company has completed development, after all the DLC has been released and once all the Hype has subsided before you buy any game. Then you get the full game thats been patched, has community modders fixing the remaining flaws and improving areas the devs didn't think about and get the whole kit and kaboodle for a bargain on steam or gog. If you pre order or buy on the release date then you only have yourself to blame. Hell im still playing games from 10 years ago so there is an endless amount of games to complete. I really like the look of the astro mining game though I've not checked in on how its coming along recently as ive just been to busy.

----------


## Rheghead

I am still playing No Man's Sky.  It has changed so much with a lot more content.  Anybody still playing from release or new players via Xbox?

----------

